# The Marine Corps Ball



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Son sent this to me today. He and his girlfriend at the ball which was last week. They had a great time!










She is in the Navy and they are both the same rank so they have to get along well!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Awwwww what a lovely couple. Your son is absolutely beaming! What a whirlwind for him as of late.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Halloween Lady said


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I know you must be so proud. Congradulations on raising one of the countries finest. And he's not doing to shabby in the dating department either.


----------



## brooksfamilylights (Oct 2, 2011)

Semper Fi again!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words! He is doing well and we are quite proud!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Aw...they look so nice together. He looks so nice in his dress blues.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great pic jdubbya!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

What a wonderful picture. You must be proud!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Absolutely gorgeous couple! How proud you must be...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks all. Appreciate the nice comments. He is doing well in the Corps and currently working on his Sergeants requirements. He may make a career out of it.


----------

